# Teichschale / Boden / Untergrund / Schildkröten...



## Teichnewbie (7. Juli 2010)

Hey!

Hab dann da doch nochmal so zwei drei vier fünf sechs Fragen. 

Ich habe mir ja kürzlich eine kleine AL-KO Teichschale (T150) gekauft gehabt.

Nun ist es zusätzlich noch so, dass wir zwei __ Schildkröten "übernommen" haben. Wenn ich also jetzt schon den Teich anlege, möchte ich gleich für die Zukunft planen...

Fragen:

- Unter die Teichschale noch Vließ/Folie? Drum herum soll eh die Terasse kommen mit Kies etc. (da muss ja auch sowas drunter wegen Unkraut und Co.?)

Ich stelle mir das in etwa so vor:







 (ist glaube ich sogar eine Schale des gleichen Typs)

- Muss/Darf/Soll in so einen Teich dann Substrat (wegen den Schildkröten)? Wenn ja, was nehm ich da im Idealfall?

- Solarinsel sinnvoll? Brauch ich ne Pumpe (wegen Kot und Co.)? Sollte eigentlich ein Naturteich werden!

Die Schildies sollen nicht ständig rein, aber im Sommer bei so einem Wetter würde ich sie unter Aufsicht dann schon ganz gerne mal raus setzen (mit Netz drüber, sicher ist sicher).

- Muss ich beim Kies auf was bestimmtes achten?

- Welche Pflanzen(arten) würdet ihr empfehlen?

lg René


----------



## AMR (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichschale / Boden / Untergrund /  Schildkröten...*

joa also ich kann nur so viel dazu sagen dass ein teich mit 150l inhalt und 2 schildkröten kein naturteich sein kann. ein bisschen technik muss wohl sein


----------



## juni_74 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichschale / Boden / Untergrund /  Schildkröten...*

Hallo René, 

ich hatte selbst meine Schildkröten einige Jahre in so einem Teich (jetzt leben sie in 10.000l). Also ohne Filter wirds nix. Da siehst du keine Schildkröten mehr im Teich. Substrat kannst du dir eigentlich schenken, da in dem Teich Unterwasserplanzen keine Überlebenschance haben. Meine Seerose hat es noch nicht zur Oberfläche geschafft und auch der Rest muss ums Überleben kämpfen. Das Netz drüber kannst du dir schenken. Wichtig ist nur ne vernüftige Einzäunung. Die Palisaden im Bild sind mit vorsicht zu geniesen. Meine haben es geschafft daran hochzuklettern. Vließ brauchst du bei dieser Teichschale meiner Meinung nach nicht. Halt ein bisschen aufpassen wegen spitzer Steine. 

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## juni_74 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichschale / Boden / Untergrund /  Schildkröten...*

ach ja, falls du die Schale noch umtauschen kannst hol dir ne Größere. Meine war 250l und selbst da musste ich regelmäßig das Wasser tauschen. Um so kleiner, um so schneller kippt das Wasser halt auch um.


----------



## Teichnewbie (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichschale / Boden / Untergrund /  Schildkröten...*

Hey!

Was für ne Pumpe brauche ich denn für die Größe?

Wie gesagt, würde sie wenn nur mal im Sommer an warme Tagen tagsüber rein setzen. Also soll absolut keine 365 Tage im Jahr "Lösung" sein.

Aber wenns dem Teich außerhalb der Besuchszeiten gut geht, kanns ja auch nicht verkehrt sein. 

lg René

PS: Soll / Muss da jetzt Vließ und Folie drunter oder nicht?


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichschale / Boden / Untergrund /  Schildkröten...*

Zu deinen Schildis kann ich nix sagen, da habe ich null Ahnung.

Ob du da Vlies drunter haben mußt - ich denke nicht, es sei denn, du hast extrem steinigen Boden. Normalerweise wird das mit den Schalen so gehandhabt, dass die grobe Form ausgehoben wird um ca. 10 cm tiefer und 20 cm breiter, dann werden ca. 10 cm Sand aufgebracht, dann wird die Schale eingesetzt, darauf achten, dass alles gerade ist, dann kommt Wasser rein und danach wird der REst um die Schale mit Sand verfüllt und eingeschlämmt. Dann kann nichts passieren.


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichschale / Boden / Untergrund /  Schildkröten...*

Hi Rene,

erstmal: Ich finde es super dass du die Schildkröten übernommen hast und sie nicht ihr Leben lang in einem Aquarium (wie es leider in 99% der Fälle ist) fristen müssen sondern artgerecht gehalten werden 

Der Ganze Plan sieht schonmal sehr gut aus.

Ein paar Tips noch: Substrat würde ich in die Teichschale geben, am besten sauberen groben Kies (sie graben gerne und nutzen seichte Bereiche auch zum Eier-ablegen).
Scharfe, spitze Steine etc solltest du möglichst nicht verwenden!

Die Schildkröten kannst du sogar dauerhaft (Frühling bist Herbst) draußen lassen! Ein kleines Häuschen würde ich bauen, sie gehen nach kürzester Zeit selbst rein/bzw raus.

Soweit ich das gesehen habe hast du da Gelbwangenschildkröten, meistens werden solche Tiere für wenig Geld in den Zooläden gekauft, in viel zu kleinen Aquarien gehalten und dann irgendwann wenn sie zu groß werden, oder die Besitzer keine Lust mehr auf die Arbeit haben in der Natur "entsorgt". 

Gute Sache von dir!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Zuckerschniss (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichschale / Boden / Untergrund /  Schildkröten...*

Hallo Rene,

bei der Größe Deines Teiches empfehle ich Dir Kies als Untergrund, der lässt sich besser reinigen. Und das wirst Du öfter mal machen müssen. 2 Schildkröten produzieren reichlich Ausscheidungen und ohne Filter bist Du ständig am Wasser wechseln. 

Was ganz wichtig ist, ist ein Eiablageplatz. Am besten einen großen Platz mit Sand, der den ganzen Tag in der Sonne ist und sich aufheizen kann. 

Hier findest Du alles Wichtige über die Haltung von Schildkröten: 

www.schildkrötenteiche.de


----------



## Teichnewbie (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichschale / Boden / Untergrund /  Schildkröten...*

Moin!

@Echinopsis: Das aus dem Bild sind Gelbwangen, soweit korrekt! Ist aber nur ein Beispielfoto.

Die, welche wir übernommen haben sollen/sind wohl Moschusschildkröten (also etwas kleinere).

Wir haben jetzt noch Kies, welches wir mit übernommen haben und welches auch im Aquarium sitzt. Kann ich das dann nicht auch für die Teichschale nehmen?

Gibts nicht eine Kombination aus Filter und Pumpe? Wir haben ja im Aquarium jetzt auch so eine Eheim. Aber ich vermute, dass ist nix für draußen, oder? Müsste dann auch erstmal schauen wie ich da Strom hin bekomme... 

@Zuckerschniss: Danke für den Link!

lg René


----------



## Zuckerschniss (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichschale / Boden / Untergrund /  Schildkröten...*

Hallo René,

es wäre schon gut, wenn Du wüßtest, welche Schildis Du da hast. Die Moschusschildkröte ist hauptsächlich Fisch/Fleischfresser, frisst aber auch Pflanzen, was Dich aber nicht von der Bepflanzung Deines Teichs abhalten sollte. Und ja, Du kannst natürlich den Aquarienkies nehmen. Und ein paar Unterwasserverstecke brauchen die Moschusschildkröten. Und einen großen Ast oder schwimmenden Kork zum Sonnen.


----------



## Teichnewbie (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichschale / Boden / Untergrund /  Schildkröten...*

Hey!

Ast und Co. ist klar! Auch um aus dem Teich zu kommen! Ist im Grunde ja nicht viel anders als im Auqarium, nur "luftiger". 

Es sind Moschus (wenn ich mir mal die Bilder im Netz anschaue). Passt auch optisch zu denen in deinem Link.

Sollte ich die Pflanzen (auch Schwimmpflanzen nehmen wie im Aquarium oder welche, die ich in den Kies rein mache?) ruhig in größeren Mengen rein machen oder eher "freizügig" bleiben? Auch mit in die Flachwasserzone (auch dort Kies hin)?

lg René


----------



## Zuckerschniss (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichschale / Boden / Untergrund /  Schildkröten...*

Hallo René,
also, ich würde die Flachwasserzone für Bepflanzung nutzen und den restlichen Platz zum Schwimmen freihalten. Dann brauchst Du zum Reinigen nicht komplett leer räumen. Und dann natürlich auch mit Unterwasserpflanzen arbeiten. Schwimmpflanzen hab ich auch nur wenige, weil die Schildkröten sonst beim Schwimmen behindert sind. 

Das ist ne tolle Sache, die __ Kröten im Teich zu erleben. Die geben richtig Gas, wenn sie Platz haben.


----------

